# Who is biting



## bentwoody66 (Aug 25, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171433635140&alt=web If someone here on the cabe wins this bike for the 2 speed unit I'm in dire need of this rack! That is if the winner parts it out


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Aug 26, 2014)

Parting this would be a damn shame. To those who know what it is anyway.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Aug 26, 2014)

*What make?*

Does someone know what make it is by the sprocket?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Cwc*



baronvoncatania said:


> Does someone know what make it is by the sprocket?




The sprocket and forks are Cleveland Welding Co. I think the rack too which figures....


----------



## baronvoncatania (Aug 26, 2014)

*What year approx?*

Anybody want to guess on a year? obviously pre war.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Based on the fork I say '36. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 26, 2014)

Its a 36 standard model. Bottom line of the year.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh yea it is a roadmaster


----------

